# Torrent-Dateien auf den eigenen Server stellen?



## Masaku (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich poste hier im richtigen Unterforum.
Meine Frage steht ja schon im Titel.
Bisher hab ich über's Bittorrent-Netzwerk nur runtergeladen bzw. selbst nur Downloads gestartet.
Nun möchte ich aber selbst Dateien, die auf meinem Server liegen, zum Download über Bittorrent anbieten.
Wie muss ich da vorgehen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juli 2008)

Ich gehe jetzt mal von legalen Dateien aus ja?
Im Torrentclient auf "Create Torrent" clicken, Datei oder Verzeichniss auswählen, Tracker angeben (URL ist in der Regel auf der Seite des Trackers zu finden), speichern, hochladen auf Tracker.
Fertig.

Auch wenn du Dateien anbietest benötigst du den Torrentclienten.
Auserdem ist Torrent kein Netzwerk (Wie zB Napster es damals war) sondern ein Protokoll.

Ich hab aber bisher nie einen Tracker gesehen der dafür keien Anleitung zumindest verlinkt hat.


----------



## Masaku (16. August 2008)

Ja, die Dateien sind alle von mir erstellt.

Aso stimmt, der Client muss ja die ganze Zeit laufen. Dann hab ich das Problem, dass der mein Netzwerk lahmlegt (Surfen geht so gut wie gar nich mehr), wenn er läuft. Wollte das Problem lösen, bevor ich hier antworte (deshalb hat die Antwort so lange auf sich warten lassen), aber bisher hab ich's nich geschafft.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2008)

Masaku hat gesagt.:


> Dann hab ich das Problem, dass der mein Netzwerk lahmlegt (Surfen geht so gut wie gar nich mehr), wenn er läuft. Wollte das Problem lösen, bevor ich hier antworte (deshalb hat die Antwort so lange auf sich warten lassen), aber bisher hab ich's nich geschafft.



Das kenn' ich eigentlich nur wenn ich Ubuntu seede. Du mußt Deinen Upload ein wenig im Programm drosseln, dann klappt das auch mit dem Netzwerk


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. August 2008)

Masaku hat gesagt.:


> Ja, die Dateien sind alle von mir erstellt.
> 
> Aso stimmt, der Client muss ja die ganze Zeit laufen. Dann hab ich das Problem, dass der mein Netzwerk lahmlegt (Surfen geht so gut wie gar nich mehr), wenn er läuft. Wollte das Problem lösen, bevor ich hier antworte (deshalb hat die Antwort so lange auf sich warten lassen), aber bisher hab ich's nich geschafft.



Reduziere die Maximale Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen, vor allem die Uploadverbindungen.
Geb maximal 3/4 deines Uploadspeeds frei.
Wer mehr frei gibt drosselt erstens die Download, und zweitens verstopft er seine Leitung auch für andere Zwecke ;-)


Für deine Torrents könntest du nun einen eigenen Torrenttracker eröffnen.
Auf PHP & MySQL basis gibt es da zB Torrenttrader (mitlerweile kostenlos), was für kleinere Projekte durchaus ausreichend sein sollte.

Ansonsten wären vielleicht legale Public Tracker eine gute alternative, da hast du dann aber keine Kontrolle darüber ob ein Torrent vom Team gelöscht wird oder ähnliches.


----------

